# Foren für die 3.x?



## Quest (21. Aug. 2008)

Liebes ISPConfig Team

ihr habt ja mit der Version 3 mal wieder eine erstklassige Arbeit gemacht.
nur eine kleine Anregung um euch den Support per Forum und den Anwendern das Suchen nach einer Problemlösung in selbigem zu vereinfachen.
Wie wäre es denn mit neuen Foren für ISPConfig 3.x?
Also beispielsweise das bestehende ISPConfig umbenennen in ISPConfig 2.x und ein neues, mit der selben Unterforenstruktur für 3.x erstellen.
So müsstet ihr nicht immer nachfragen welche Version die Leute benutzen und die Anwender könnten auch gezielt die Foren der richtigen Version durchsuchen.

Der Gedanke kam mir nur grad so...


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

Hi,

fanke für die Anregung. Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch schon geplant. Kommt spätestens zum Release von ISPConfig 3 final


----------



## planet_fox (22. Aug. 2008)

hm also produktiv sollte man die 3er ja noch nicht einseätzen


----------



## Quest (22. Aug. 2008)

Also ich setze sie bereits ein.
Ich hoste zwar nicht kommerziell, sondern nur kostendeckend im Freudeskreis, aber bevor ich dann von der 2 auf die 3 migrieren muss hab ich auf Tills Empfehlung gleich die 3 genommen.


----------

